

Email Response From Steve Jobs (2009) - ca98am79
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/dear-steve--20091125-jppa.html

======
itazula
It looks like they ended up with a better, more generally applicable, and yet,
still recognizably Apple-product-related name.

------
atoponce
I read the response from Steve, and thought "Where's the context?" My mind
immediately thought that the content beneath the post were user comments, so I
struggled figuring out what was going on with this post.

Then I remembered: "Oh yeah, top-posting. Ugh."

------
olgeni
"Export f*cking UIGlassButton. Not that big of a deal."

